

Show HN: Koldsnapp – Teaser launch Site for college comp - azeemsola
http://koldsnapp.com/
Hey Guys, long time rss lurker here.<p>My college, Colorado College, is putting on a $100k startup competition on April 1st, and here&#x27;s the teaser launch site for our product.<p>Basically, Koldsnapp is a wireless sensor system for small business freezers and fridges. Getting warned before the ice cream melts or your produce goes bad will prevent &gt;$1000 losses that many of these small family-run businesses incur. It only takes 20 minutes to setup, and our first vertical is ice cream stores.<p>I&#x27;ll release the product slides on the day of the comp, and i&#x27;ll post here again if there&#x27;s interest, and especially if we win some money!<p>Thanks for being such a great resource over the years, HN! 
-Azeem<p>PS. Since the pitch is on April 1st, can anyone think of a good april fools prank to do that wouldn&#x27;t destroy a pitch?
======
azeemsola
Hey Guys, long time rss lurker here.

My college, Colorado College, is putting on a $100k startup competition on
April 1st, and here's the teaser launch site for our product.

Basically, Koldsnapp is a wireless sensor system for small business freezers
and fridges. Getting warned before the ice cream melts or your produce goes
bad will prevent >$1000 losses that many of these small family-run businesses
incur. It only takes 20 minutes to setup, and our first vertical is ice cream
stores.

I'll release the product slides on the day of the comp, and i'll post here
again if there's interest, and especially if we win some money!

Thanks for being such a great resource over the years, HN! -Azeem

PS. Since the pitch is on April 1st, can anyone think of a good april fools
prank to do that wouldn't destroy a pitch?

